# #8 Camp Knife



## SubVet10 (Apr 14, 2019)

Story: My wife is an amazing artist. Among many other things she now has a blog and intro course on quilting. Her mentor and her husband had us over for dinner about a month ago. He cooked venison/brisket sausage, venison burgers, chicken, mac n cheese, etc. 
He is 80 & still goes hunting every year. 
They have both been great to my wife and kiddos. 

Scales: They are a Jewish family so I've chosen Bethlehem Olive wood
Blade: Dakota drop point (Jantz) in 440C SS. I figure it can get dinner on the plate whether it is on the back porch or West Texas hill country. 

Another reason I chose this one was it came with a sheath. I bought mahogany dye for what will be my first go 'round there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm no expert, but I would use at least 2 on that one...If it was a hidden tang, then you could use one pin and it would be fine.


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Apr 14, 2019)

And that fat belly might be hard for an older person to hold.... ive had to trim that down unless it was for an XXL ham hand.... no offense meant - its just in an odd area if ur hand isnt huge and makes grip unstable.... might want to think about that...

And definitely 2 pins min!


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Apr 14, 2019)

And p.s. epoxy is NOT king....  good pins will hold forever....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 15, 2019)

Here's a bad picture I took of a single pinned hidden tang boot knife I did a while ago. This is an example of where a single pin and epoxy would be acceptable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 15, 2019)

You're right about the bad picture

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 15, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> You're right about the bad picture



I'm always right, unless I'm mistaken....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Apr 16, 2019)

Echoashtoreth said:


> And that fat belly might be hard for an older person to hold.... ive had to trim that down unless it was for an XXL ham hand.... no offense meant - its just in an odd area if ur hand isnt huge and makes grip unstable.... might want to think about that...
> 
> And definitely 2 pins min!


It aint finshed. Just glued up the scales. It's only .85" wide. Still as is it is comfortable; ham hands I do not have


----------



## SubVet10 (May 1, 2019)

This one came with a sheath, so I got some mahogany dye to finish the raw veggie leather. It is not the hand stitched masterpiece that Mrs. @Foot Patrol does but that was in no way expected. Overall I am very happy with it. Took an edge like a champ. The notch at the top may be my signature now. It makes for a very comfortable three finger "chef's" grip. 
Goal was to be viable in outdoor and indoor kitchens alike. 
Sanded to only 2000 & finished with tung oil.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 1, 2019)

@SubVet10 Brandon that is a great looking knife. Love the olive wood handle and how the final product turned out. Mrs Foot would be proud of your sheath. Nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 3, 2019)

Beautiful knife

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (May 3, 2019)

Gorgeous story, gorgeous knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (May 7, 2019)

Foot Patrol said:


> @SubVet10 Brandon that is a great looking knife. Love the olive wood handle and how the final product turned out. Mrs Foot would be proud of your sheath. Nice job!


It really is no contest but thank you for saying so.


----------

